# Torina



## Cameo (Jan 23, 2011)

I'm Camilla, and this is my temporary cat, Torina. Isn't she lovely? 










We're from Poland


----------



## MissyMV6 (Aug 5, 2010)

Yes she is very lovely and her name is really nice too

Angie x


----------



## welshjet (Mar 31, 2011)

Awe, shes lovely x


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

she is beautiful, why are you rehoming her?


----------



## Cameo (Jan 23, 2011)

Torina came from animal shelter. She has food allergies, or causes of stress.

She doesn't looking for home, because she will probably go there as soon as possible


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_thats a very nice picture, shes lovely,_


----------



## Cameo (Jan 23, 2011)

Thank You


----------



## GoldMoon (Apr 30, 2011)

So sweet


----------



## Cameo (Jan 23, 2011)

Thank you very much


----------



## Cameo (Jan 23, 2011)

Torina lost a front fang, last night


----------

